# fox



## dakota.trapper (Nov 20, 2013)

I tanned it why does the fur pull right out


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like it was not completely free of fat, a clean scraped hide..............just a guess without seeing it before it was tanned. Maybe the tanning didn't take correctly.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

What did you tan the hide with?

Did you get all the membrane off the flesh side?


----------



## dakota.trapper (Nov 20, 2013)

Indian tanning solution

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dakota.trapper (Nov 20, 2013)

Hide was cleaned of flesh and fat then salted for a day then tanned for 24 hrs

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

The hides I have tanned, I have salted for at least 3 days to get the hair to set into the hide.


----------



## Demodad (Oct 25, 2013)

dakota.trapper said:


> Indian tanning solution
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


fox tanned in this solution will be done in 5 min if they are scraped well anything over that will cause slippage, the ph is just to strong IMHO. I now only brain tan fox instead of useing commercial tanners, as there such a thin skin and havn`t had any slip in 9 yrs. now you also need to be careful when working the hide after tanning as it is easy to tear. I`m lucky my wife does the hide working for me she is so small she wouldnt have the strength to tear it lol..


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Indian tanning solution. I'm with dwtrees on this--- 24 hours is not long enough with the salt'in process. The hide needs to be salted and have time to drain--- then re-salted, and drained some more. If the tan solution is one where the manufacturer claims no flesh'in required--- I say don't piss down my back and tell me its rain'in.

Another problem folks run into with fox is "heat." Those who want a nice tanned fox hide need to get to work and get the hide off the critter (and cooled) as soon as they can. Even on days run'in around 55*--- after 5 or 6 hours areas of a fox can start the slippage process. Tanning outfits get lots of calls say'in theres no fur on my foxes ears--- what did you do?. The tannery just tans what they get. Its up too the person who kills the animal to do the important work.

awprint:


----------

